# como puedo aumentar la potencia de un aplificador



## marioernestod (Abr 8, 2007)

hola  soy nuevo en este foro y e visto que las respuestas son muy buenas y mi pregunta es esta  como puedo hacer para aumentar  la potencia de salida  de un aplificador pionner GM - x332 de 400w  las salidas  en las especificaciones dice que son de 100wx1 y 35w x2 es muy debil para el bufer que tengo que es de 2 bocinas de 12"  nose si se puede aumentar las salidas del aplificador? se los agradecere si me responden


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2007)

El tema fue movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------

